
Grand Pwning Unit: Accelerating Microarchitectural Attacks with the GPU - mpweiher
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/07/04/grand-pwning-unit-accelerating-microarchitectural-attacks-with-the-gpu/
======
33a
I'm not sure I understand all the details, but does this attack require WebGL2
or the performance counter extensions in WebGL1?

